# Which Silicon is best?



## skittles85 (Apr 17, 2013)

I have just purchased a small URS terrarium that came with a rock wall but unsure as to how to seal it in there.

I have read a few people use silicon to seal it in so water etc cant get behind it whilst cleaning.

Just wondering what silicon would be best? And also how long should I let it air dry before putting any reptiles in there?


----------



## phatty (Apr 17, 2013)

aquarium silicon would be best


----------



## skittles85 (Apr 17, 2013)

Would I get that from any hardware store?


----------



## phatty (Apr 17, 2013)

yea most of the hardware joint will have it


----------



## phatty (Apr 17, 2013)

Silicone Glass Selleys 310g Clear - Bunnings Warehouse
Silicone Glass Selleys 75g Clear - Bunnings Warehouse


----------



## skittles85 (Apr 17, 2013)

Awesome, Thankyou


----------



## longqi (Apr 17, 2013)

Aquarium is ok
but the best you can get is windscreen silicon
black and virtually impossible to remove easily
seals virtually anything


----------



## skittles85 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks longqi, I couldn't get any windscreen silicon from the hardware store near me but managed to get the one mentioned above 

How long should I let it cure before putting any reptiles in there? It says 72 hours on the container, just wondering if I should leave it any longer than that?


----------



## longqi (Apr 17, 2013)

better safe than sorry
if you cant smell it any more and it feels pretty solid it should be ok


----------



## skittles85 (Apr 18, 2013)

Might leave it a week just to be on the safe side, thanks longqi


----------



## albinowoma (Apr 20, 2013)

Ge ( general electric) silicone is best, its used in large tanks ,ie 6x2x80 cm tall tanks. Just clean it with damp cloths after ? 48 hrs? Just to make sure. It's better then the rubbish from mitre 10, big w ect ect. When you've finished with it, leave a little length hanging out the end of the nozel as it won't go hard like the cheap rubbish from big w/ okay/ bunnings ect.


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 20, 2013)

Unless you have a damaged sense of smell, your nose will tell you - uncured aquarium silicone has quite a sharp smell. I've usually found it to be gone within 24 hours - I think the recommended 72 hours is for contact with water.


----------



## skittles85 (Apr 20, 2013)

I ended up being able to get the selleys glass (recommended for aquariums), I live in a small country town so some resources are limited. 

I have siliconed it all in on Wednesday but the smell is still quite strong today so I will definitely be leaving it until there is no smell coming from it at all. The last thing I want is to harm my little friend out of impatience


----------



## skittles85 (Apr 20, 2013)

Tsubakai said:


> Unless you have a damaged sense of smell, your nose will tell you - uncured aquarium silicone has quite a sharp smell. I've usually found it to be gone within 24 hours - I think the recommended 72 hours is for contact with water.



Smells like very strong vinegar to me!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 21, 2013)

The reason for that is the curing process gives off acetic acid, the same acid that imparts to vinegar its basic smell and acid properties.


----------



## skittles85 (Apr 21, 2013)

So the odor would therefore be toxic?


----------



## mudgudgeon (Apr 22, 2013)

best to keep being patient for the safety of your reptile, as said, when it is cured (fully set) you won't smell it anymore

If it is thick, it can take longer to cure as the outer part will set, slowing down the curing of the inside part that is now protected with a skin of silicone.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Apr 24, 2013)

I used selleys aquarium silicone to glue backgrounds to two of my enclosures with good results.... I anxiously waited two days before putting my lizards in them...


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 24, 2013)

If you're worried about smell & the acetic acid given off, you should have used one of the many neutral cure silicones, the kitchen & bathroom ones are what I generally use in all my enclosure applications, but they are also used for roofing and guttering etc, (the acid cure silicones used for glass will etch the galvanised or zincalume surface of coated steel and allow it to rust). They come in a range of colours, and cure quickly.

Neutral cure is the way to go - very little smell, no acid vapour, and no harmful solvents such as you get with the polyurethane sealants (Sikaflex etc...). And the neutral cure silicones have mould-retardants in them to prevent discolouration.


----------



## skittles85 (Apr 24, 2013)

Cheers pythoninfinate, will keep that in mind for next time


----------

